# Lathework: A Complete Course



## rockets (Jan 3, 2010)

I have just ordered this book to hopefully help me get back into lathework. 
When I say get back, It has been 22 years since I was an apprentice in a diesel/electrical shop where we overhauled fuel pumps, generators and traction motors on diesel electric railcars. I only ever used the lathe for truing up commutators, boring bushes and the like.

Has anyone else used this book? I am hoping that coupled with tuition from my brother I can use it to further my turning skills.

Cheers, Rockets.


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Anything you can read is good for you. I'm not familiar with that book so I cannot specifically comment.

However there is a great book from the Hercus Company on lathe operation. It's a free download and can be had here:

http://www.bbssystem.com/manuals/Lathe-Tutorial.pdf

Note this is a PDF. Right click and select save to copy to your computer.

I found this book to be invaluable to me when I first got started with metal lathes.


----------



## rockets (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks TWMaster. Duly downloaded and saved. I already have Sparey's book 'The Amateurs Lathe' which is excellent, but I'm looking for a tuition based book. 

That looks great, cheers.

Rockets.


----------



## rockets (Jan 3, 2010)

TWMaster, just had a better look at it, absolute gold dust!

Thank you very much.

Rockets.


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy to help.


----------



## Sleazey (Jan 3, 2010)

I have this book and it's an excellent tutorial for lathe work. Mr. Hall explains very clearly what to do, and more importantly, why to do it. He tells you the pitfalls, the tradeoffs, and alternate approaches. It's very well illustrated, the plans are clear and complete, and the text is informative and complete. It reads as if Mr. Hall is standing at your shoulder tutoring you.

The book uses a project based approach to teaching lathe fundamentals. Each project is slightly more involved than the previous one. The result of each project is a useful workshop tool, so as you are learning, you are tooling up your lathe.

The projects (in order) are: a mini-surface gage, a precision cylindrical square; a between centers test bar to check alignment; plug gages; homemade gage blocks for distance measuring, with accessories; tailstock die holders; precision tapers; machinist's screw jack; scissors knurling tool (faceplate work); a mill drill spindle for milling on the lathe; and a milling cutter chuck.

I am working my way slowly through this book and it's been a great learning experience. I am anxious to get this book finished, and start on his "Milling A Complete Course". It's got some really fascinating and useful projects in it.


----------



## tmuir (Jan 4, 2010)

Sleazey  said:
			
		

> start on his "Milling A Complete Course". It's got some really fascinating and useful projects in it.



Just used this book on the weekend, the section on making clamps and used his examples as inspiration to make clamps for my rotary table.


----------



## rockets (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheers fellers, that sounds exactly what I need. I'm looking forward to it dropping through the letter box.

Rockets.


----------



## ironman (Jan 4, 2010)

Twmaster, that tutorial really has lots of good info in it. A great refresher, I have an old-old southbend lathe book that has lots of good info to. Ray


----------



## SeanG (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockets,

I'm at the very bottom of the learning slope at the moment and have just started using the Harold Hall book, I'm on the first project (surface gauge).

I have found the book to be easy to follow with clear but detailed instructions, the prose is conversational rather that strict - do task 1, do task 2 stuff, so reading ahead is a must. There is no materials list at the start of each project which has the nice effect of forcing you to read through each section to get a shopping list together ;D

Most other instructional stuff I've seen around always seems to rely on you having done something first. This book doesn't. Mr Hall makes it clear when accuracy is not the most important aspect and when the way he's recommending a project be performed is being done for the benefit of learning specific techniques rather than because its the best way of achieving the end result.

I'm finding it to be an excellent path into lathe work.

Good luck

Sean


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockets:
 look through the link area there are lots of good resourses there. Links to shop videos at MIT
 link to old southbend info lots of PDFs and also some old film transfered to video and military machining pubs. Can post liks later if needed. 
Tin


----------



## steamer (Jan 5, 2010)

I actually uploaded the Hercus book some time ago here.

Good book...price is right too!

Dave


----------



## rockets (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot for all of the good advice. I'm eagerly awaiting the book but all of our post is delayed due to adverse weather. Gah!

I was recently given a book entitled 'Model Marine Steam' by Stan Bray. I didn't find it very useful, more of a general interest book than an instructional one.

Cheers, Rockets.


----------



## bentprop (Jan 5, 2010)

The "Workshop Practice" series are mostly very well recommended.Of necessity,they are a bit sketchy in places,but what do you expect for around 5 quid.
I have the "milling course"book as well,and it actually uses some of the same projects in a different context.
The books on gear cutting and screwcutting in the lathe are really good,in my somewhat limited experience of both subjects.
I agree about Stan Bray's steam book.It was a little disappointing.Apparently,there are also a number of mistakes in the drawings,such as they are.
On the other hand,there is very little available in relation to this particular subject,so is still useful if you have nothing else.It is also a bit pricey,but again that's due to a limited audience base.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the simple model engines by stan bray found it at wally world on line. 
Yo do need silver solder skills for this one but a good book for simple engines and boilers. well illustrated. 
and dual metric and imperial drawings. 
Tin


----------



## BigBore (Jan 6, 2010)

Now I am confused. Not that it's that difficult to confuse me.... I looked up the Lathework book at AbeBooks.com. The price is fantastic for $16 from the UK to the USA but this is what's weird: You guys are saying it's a very good book but the reviews really suck. Here's the link: 

http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=1309052001&searchurl=sts%3Dt%26tn%3DLathework%253A%2BA%2BComplete%2BCourse%26x%3D59%26y%3D14

Is this just a case of a few knuckle heads who really don't know what they are talking about? Amazon wants over $30 and I think I want the book but am wondering why the discrepancies. I really trust you guys a bunch more than some general comments from people who I don't have a clue as to their background.

So, if you would, read the reviews and let me know your impressions. Like I said, from observing you guys for the last couple of months, I can only assume that the reviewers thought they were reading a book about Lattes, instead of Lathe-ays.  ???


----------



## Thad Swarfburn III (Jan 6, 2010)

bentprop  said:
			
		

> I agree about Stan Bray's steam book.It was a little disappointing.Apparently,there are also a number of mistakes in the drawings,such as they are.



I'll agree with you there! I was seriously disappointed with the editing in this book. Typos, mis-spellings, captions and dimensions in drawings cut off, etc. Isn't Bray a former magazine editor?
Certainly some good info - I'd never seen anything about oilers or separators, but still...

Also disappointed in one or two of the Workshop Practice Series books, which are usually quite good. My gripe is the print quality - one or two I've seen actually had the text printed in halftone screen! I was wondering why I had a hard time reading it until I looked closely. Photo reproduction varies from average to "WTF?" While for those in the UK these are cheap and cheerful (12 pound for three), here in the lowest colony they cost two hours' tradesman wages. Each.

Don't overlook your local library, mine has almost the whole Workshop Practice Series. You may be able to get hard-to-find stuff through inter-library loan. Your taxes pay for libraries - use them! A great way to "try before you buy".


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm interested in seeing a few 'real' reviews from folks who I'd trust more than some web site based reviews. I bought their 'mini-lathe' book and was very disappointed. It was not much more than a lame reprint of a collection of articles from their magazine. It covered not much more than the basics (They spent an annoying amount of time just unpacking the silly lathe) and everything they covered was something I have already read online elsewhere. (the exact same word-for-word articles)

I'm hoping the book was not the norm and the lathe course book is something much better. Otherwise I'll spend my precious few spare dollars on tooling.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have made several of Mr Halls tools from his "Lathework for Beginners" and "Milling for Beginners" series in "Model Engineers Workshop," viz.

Cylindrical Square, Parallel Mandrel, Small Surface Gauge, Milling Cutter Chuck and Tool and Cutter Grinding Attachment for a bench grinder.

From what I can gather reading this thread his book(s) are compiled from these articles.

I do not always agree with his setups or his workflow but we all have our own ways of tackling a job. If one is new to machining, his book, (based on the magazine articles I read and made), would be as good as any and you won't go wrong following his advise. Sure you can find things you would have liked more detail on but hey his methods and his approach are probably different from yours so little emphasis on methods he uses infrequently.

Hope this helps.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rockets (Jan 7, 2010)

Well the book arrived today and I have had a quick dip into it. So far it looks OK, the real proof will be when I attempt to work through the projects. I have noticed some proof reading errors and text that doesn't always quite correspond to the drawing or photo, and thats after a quick tea break flick through. Still, as some one already said it was less than £5, if it does the job I'll let you all know.


----------

